# Little Jeffery



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

Me and my gf got a beautiful little kitten by the name of Jeff, he is 12 weeks old now, we have had him for just under a week and we both love him to pieces lol he has taken over my phones camera haha.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cute little boy :thumbup: My son used to call our black cat Jeff (he was actually called Gizmo :lol it's a great name for a cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I can see why you would want to keep him to yourselves ,he is gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> I can see why you would want to keep him to yourselves ,he is gorgeous:thumbup:


we just wanted some nice bonding moments was all really and her sister was always trying to distract him, whilst she hasnt been around today i feel like me and jeff have really bonded today he has been soooo affectionate with me today, just now i was laying down on the bed and he came over layed on my chest and rested his head on the side of my face for a few minutes purring his cute little head off lol

but thankyou both of you, aint he though, i feel really soppy every time i look at him lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: I love his pink paddas


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

thankyou aint he just :-D


----------



## Ivory (Dec 17, 2009)

awwwww he is gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

thankyou and yeah he is lol and super hyperactive at this particular moment in time haha


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww he is lovely! love it when they sleep in funny postions they look so cute :lol::thumbup:


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww Jeffery rocks!


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aww, hes gorgeous! Love the name too, my brother would think it was great he wants to call a cat Keith!


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

thankyou and i love the name, i prefer names like that to the usual pet names hehe like keith, thats a great name for any pet haha.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhhh he's lovely, cool name too :thumbup:


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

thankyou jeffery is the coolest name ive heard for a cat so far lol


----------

